# "Ţi-e frumos numele ?"



## jepeto

Salut !

E posibil să se folosească posesivul la dativ cu verbul “a fi“? 


De exemplu, e greşit să spun : ”ți-e frumos numele” ? 
Sau ar părea mai natural spunând ”numele tale e frumos” ? 


Mulțumesc dinainte !


----------



## farscape

"Numele tău este frumos" este forma corectă cea mai apropiată de încercările tale (care nu se pot folosi în românește).


f.


----------



## jepeto

Multumesc frumos !


----------



## crbratu

Da, este corect gramatical. Exemplu "Pieptul de dor, fruntea de gânduri ţi-e plină" (Mihai Eminescu - Sara pe deal)
Totuşi, în limba vorbită această formă este desuetă, ciudată. Majoritatea vorbitorilor ar opta pentru forma "Numele tău e(ste) frumos".


----------

